# Necesito diagrama del tv rca RAR 1480 A



## hector2012 (Nov 5, 2012)

Solicito diagrama del tv RCA RAR 1480A con chasis:jym506


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 6, 2012)

aquí tienes uno,espero que sirva


----------

